# Ogival



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Like others on here recently rediscovered Fathers watch. Dad died in 1968 and his normal watch was a Waltham bought in France froma street seller in France(picture please Drum 2000!)in 1961.

However as a nipper remember sitting with him in the 1950s fascinated by the fish on his watch but couldnt understand why it wasnt spelt correctly.

Dad served in Malta at the time of the seige and later was in Germany during last months to 1945. Dad must have been a bit of a wheeler dealer and came home with this watch.

In a document box since then and carried round 6 of our house moves.As my interest in watches is only fairly recent in the box it stayed.

Looking for something last month and it resurfaced.Took back off,looked clean,gaveit a flick or two and ran for 20 minutes.

Trip to see local watch man. New glass,crown and service and its running like a dream.Hands and face all original.

Bit of research shows Fisk and Ogival joint names watchman says movement is AS 1220 and that was 1945 so does tie in. If anybody any views on movement would be delighted to hear. Size wise 38mmand 35mm including crown.

So bit of history here covering 56 years and two lives.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is my dads watch we got it for his birthday in 1979 (I just happen to be working for Maurice Lacroix at that time)










Come on everyone lets see your dads watches !!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't show my Dad's everyday watch Â£5 Rolex from Turkey, still got it, though never worn. It must be 10 years old now and still going after a battery change.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

What a wonderful heirloom bridgeman,a very precious item indeed,

priceless and irreplaceable.

And what a joy it must be for you to see it looking great,and running again!

I'm lucky enough to have 2 of my Grandfathers watches,

1 of my Dads,

2 of my Grandmothers,

one of my aunties,and i've even kept my first ever watch,bought for me by my Grandparents,all of them are sentimental and very precious to me,as you can imagine.

I had my Grandfathers watch serviced,had a new glass fitted,crown replaced,bracelet and case polish,and like you kept the dial exactly as it was when my Grandfather looked at it.

Anyway,i enjoyed reading your post,maybe one day someone will start a, "show us your heirloom" thread,i'd certainly enjoy looking at all the watches and hearing all the interesting stories!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

